# Little Creatures Rogers



## MitchDudarko (20/8/08)

Nice beer. Dark ale colour, but still quite transparent. Not too aromatic, but I have had the flu for a week and i'm just starting to recover. Lovely malty taste, slightly bitter aftertaste but nothing to get excited about. Not a great head retention pouring from stubbie to glass and light on carbonation. I reckon I could drink 6 tops before I started reaching for something else. 
Mitch


----------



## sathid (20/8/08)

I've noticed the bottle quality has been poor lately. With a lot of 6 packs having a metallic taste. Probably more a result of retail storage tho, as it's great at the brewery...


----------



## Sammus (20/8/08)

They had it at a pub near where I am in Newcastle. Out of a keg its the best ever. Out of a bottle I reckon its pretty top stuff too, I could drink way more than 6. And as a bonus, could probably still stand up at the end of it!


----------



## HoppingMad (20/8/08)

Love the Rogers. 

Shame about it being a mid-strength beer though (3.8% alc/vol). With the Little Creatures Brewery pricetags, I keep reaching for the fuller strength bevvies in their stable - but it is darn good. 

Hopper.


----------



## sathid (20/8/08)

Best thing about it is that its a midstrength. Means I can have a decent drop and still be designated driver.

It's not like it tastes like a midstrength.


----------



## HoppingMad (21/8/08)

sathid said:


> Best thing about it is that its a midstrength. Means I can have a decent drop and still be designated driver.
> 
> It's not like it tastes like a midstrength.


Take on board that the low alc/vol can be handy and see your point there.

I guess its a climate thing too - midstrength brewskis don't sell so well in colder places like Vic. Whereas in QLD they'll drink truckloads of XXXX Gold midstrength and Carlton MidStrength. Guess WA would be way warmer than out our way so the mids would have more of a following too as a category. You can drink 'em in the sun for longer.

Tis' personal preferences - but myself, if I'm buying a mid I'd want to be shelling out cash at a Mid-Strength price. Otherwise, its Little Creatures Pale or Bright Ales for this little black duck. Very yum.

Hopper.


----------



## NickB (21/8/08)

Yeah, the Mids really come into their own if your the DD, and as mentioned, up in the warmer parts of the country (like here in QLD) they're great for a summer afternoon.

I'm really getting into making quality mid-strength beers myself atm. It's good fun 

At least something like Rogers only set you back $15/6-pack. Pretty good value - and even better by the carton!

Cheers


----------



## sathid (21/8/08)

I'm not sure if it's the same out your way, Rogers sells for ~$15 per six pack here, while the pale normally sells for ~$18. Pretty fair I think, given that there is probably only slightly less grain and hops added. Certainly no other midstrength on the market that is comparable IMHO.


----------



## Kai (22/8/08)

Also worth remembering that the rogers is 3.8% ABV, not far off being a 'full strength' beer. That being said I certainly enjoy a few on the days when I have to drive, but not only that on the days when you're damned thirsty and a pale or a bright is going to be a little too sweet and full.


----------



## buttersd70 (22/8/08)

HoppingMad said:


> Love the Rogers.
> 
> Shame about it being a mid-strength beer though (3.8% alc/vol). With the Little Creatures Brewery pricetags, I keep reaching for the fuller strength bevvies in their stable - but it is darn good.
> 
> Hopper.


I don't think I'll ever understand this Australian obsession and perception that beer that is lower than 4.5-5% alcohol is somehow less of a beer :blink: It just confuses me. Some of the best flavoured, best bodied beers I've ever had have been between 3.1-4%. Not that I have anything against beers that _are _higher in alcohol. I just find it unusual, particularly amongst brewers, that people can be so dismissive of anything thats not 'full' strength. I think it's a throwback to the mid strength (usually lagers) common in this country from the megaswill corporations.

I haven't tried this particular beer as yet, but after reading this thread, I'll go out and try one ASAP.
Just my 2c.


----------



## gap (22/8/08)

buttersd70 said:


> I don't think I'll ever understand this Australian obsession and perception that beer that is lower than 4.5-5% alcohol is somehow less of a beer :blink: It just confuses me. Some of the best flavoured, best bodied beers I've ever had have been between 3.1-4%. Not that I have anything against beers that _are _higher in alcohol. I just find it unusual, particularly amongst brewers, that people can be so dismissive of anything thats not 'full' strength. I think it's a throwback to the mid strength (usually lagers) common in this country from the megaswill corporations.
> 
> I haven't tried this particular beer as yet, but after reading this thread, I'll go out and try one ASAP.
> Just my 2c.




I agree 100%.

I also dont understand how the higher the alcohol the better it must be. Surely the beer should be judged on taste.
I detest the term "mid strength"
Regards

Graeme


----------



## kook (22/8/08)

buttersd70 said:


> I don't think I'll ever understand this Australian obsession and perception that beer that is lower than 4.5-5% alcohol is somehow less of a beer :blink: It just confuses me. Some of the best flavoured, best bodied beers I've ever had have been between 3.1-4%. Not that I have anything against beers that _are _higher in alcohol. I just find it unusual, particularly amongst brewers, that people can be so dismissive of anything thats not 'full' strength. I think it's a throwback to the mid strength (usually lagers) common in this country from the megaswill corporations.



Hear, hear!

I've had some incredibly flavourful milds and bitters. Not to mention some other stranger concoctions like kvass.

I'm a great fan of Roger's as a commercial beer I can drink a couple of then drive. Its 1 std drink per bottle too, making it easy to monitor your intake.


----------



## Tim (22/8/08)

+2 hmm 3.8% abv is full strength for an ale. Although Mercs_own will try to disagree :unsure: 

5% abv is getting up to special/premium bitter territory bordering on ESB.


----------



## sathid (22/8/08)

reviled said:


> "_So many places borrow other people's culture_. There are Irish, English and Belgian places. _We wanted to create something that reflected the local area_.'
> 
> Hallertau's biggest selling brew is Luxe. It's a light, golden ale based on a German beer called Kolsch, fresh and grassy with a hint of tropical fruit. Plowman says it's a beer for sauvignon blanc drinkers.



So you brew something based on a highly exclusive German style, and name your brewery after a German hop....brilliant!

lol


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/8/08)

reviled said:


> Thought id share this from an article on Hallertau brewpub, thought it sums up mega swill drinkers pretty well...
> 
> 'Plowman and his wife Hayley set up Hallertau two years ago when they returned to New Zealand after living overseas.
> 
> ...


Did my brewing training with Steve, well started a year before him , a really nice bloke.Hope to get over there to see what he is brewing.
GB


----------



## ausdb (22/8/08)

kook said:


> Hear, hear!
> 
> I've had some incredibly flavourful milds and bitters. Not to mention some other stranger concoctions like kvass.
> 
> I'm a great fan of Roger's as a commercial beer I can drink a couple of then drive. Its 1 std drink per bottle too, making it easy to monitor your intake.


+1 on both the flavourful mild, it is as much of a challenge to brew a good one as any other beer
+2 on the 1std drink per stubby, for many years this has been been my drink of choice for parties where I am DD and my partner is also dd "designated drinker"


----------



## Doogiechap (23/8/08)

Inspired by this thread I opted to be the DD tonight when Mrs Doogiechap and I went to Little Creatures for dinner tonight. The Rogers was fantastic ! Time to track down Roger Mellies clone recipe and try to punch out something similar at home.  .


----------



## HoppingMad (23/8/08)

buttersd70 said:


> I don't think I'll ever understand this Australian obsession and perception that beer that is lower than 4.5-5% alcohol is somehow less of a beer :blink: It just confuses me.



Not sure if high alc/vol is just an obsession in Oz - You could argue that the Belgians have an obsession with high alc/vol beer. Those trappist monks know a thing or two about ramping it up! And well beyond our levels!

Hopper.


----------



## roger mellie (23/8/08)

Doogiechap said:


> Inspired by this thread I opted to be the DD tonight when Mrs Doogiechap and I went to Little Creatures for dinner tonight. The Rogers was fantastic ! Time to track down Roger Mellies clone recipe and try to punch out something similar at home.  .



Doug - good luck

Some major differences with the 3 clones I have attempted.

All have been > 4.5% and whilst the Chinook/Cascade hop combo is close I think I am still way off. Shouldn't stop trying though.

What I wouldn't do for a Rogers right now. I am on a project in Korea where the 2 beers available are called HITE (missing an S) and CASS (missing an R). Wine is hideously expensive, 375 mls of Dimple is available in the supermarket for AUD 31. Supposedly there are some decent bars in Seoul but I am stuck in BF Idaho - so...

Liver is getting a good (well earned) rest.

RM


----------



## Smack (7/7/09)

roger mellie said:


> <br />Doug - good luck<br /><br />Some major differences with the 3 clones I have attempted.<br /><br />All have been &gt; 4.5% and whilst the Chinook/Cascade hop combo is close I think I am still way off. Shouldn't stop trying though.<br /><br />What I wouldn't do for a Rogers right now. I am on a project in Korea where the 2 beers available are called HITE (missing an S) and CASS (missing an R). Wine is hideously expensive, 375 mls of Dimple is available in the supermarket for AUD 31. Supposedly there are some decent bars in Seoul but I am stuck in BF Idaho - so...<br /><br />Liver is getting a good (well earned) rest.<br /><br />RM<br /><br /><br /><br />


<br /><br /><br />


Could it have the nelson sauvin hop? I love this beer and am eager for a clone recipe but havent found one.

Trying a coopers indian pale ale with 50 grams of NS in it (1/3 @10, 1/3 @5 and 1/3 dry at rack) and 1.5kg of LME... more of a hop thief if taste memory from 4 years ago works!


----------



## barls (7/7/09)

the one that the isb is pretty close
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=249237


----------



## bullsneck (7/7/09)

I think Smack would be after a K&K or extract recipe though, as would I!

Anyone care to convert the above recipe in the link to an extract for me?


----------



## glaab (7/7/09)

I would but my Beersmith don't have Pale Choc and it aint on their site. I cant even find the specs to entre manually


----------



## mckenry (7/7/09)

reviled said:


> Thought id share this from an article on Hallertau brewpub, thought it sums up mega swill drinkers pretty well...
> 
> 'Plowman and his wife Hayley set up Hallertau two years ago when they returned to New Zealand after living overseas.
> 
> ...



Am I reading this right? :huh: Complaining about rip offs from other parts of the world, yet names his place Hallertau and the biggest seller is a kolsch? Not knocking his gear or his drive but, really, hasnt he done the same as the Irish, English, Belgian etc as above?


----------



## dig (7/7/09)

mckenry said:


> Am I reading this right? :huh: Complaining about rip offs from other parts of the world, yet names his place Hallertau and the biggest seller is a kolsch? Not knocking his gear or his drive but, really, hasnt he done the same as the Irish, English, Belgian etc as above?


I inherited his 'kolsch' at Colonial. It aint no Kolsch. I agree, Steve should just call it a Kiwi Summer Ale, but mind you, so should have I, especially after taking it as far down that austere Nelson Sauvin path as we did.


----------



## glaab (7/7/09)

bullsneck said:


> I think Smack would be after a K&K or extract recipe though, as would I!
> 
> Anyone care to convert the above recipe in the link to an extract for me?



BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com

TYPE: Extract
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 24.04 L
Estimated OG: 1.039 SG
Estimated Color: 11.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 24.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: - %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.73 kg Pale Liquid Extract (8.0 SRM) Extract 91.98 % 
0.05 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 2.34 % 
0.05 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (110.0 SRM) Grain 2.34 % 
0.03 kg Chocolate Wheat Malt (400.0 SRM) Grain 1.67 % 
0.03 kg Pale Chocolate (205.0 SRM) Grain 1.67 % 
37.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 23.3 IBU 
45.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (1 min) Hops 1.3 IBU


----------



## bullsneck (7/7/09)

Thank-you very much, Glaab.

Side note: Guess what I'm brewing this Sunday!!


----------



## bullsneck (7/7/09)

Would you use US-05, or go the English 04 option for dried yeasts?


----------



## randyrob (7/7/09)

Here's a photo of the hop / grain bill taken last time i visited Lc's in freo, it could be of some help for those that are trying to clone the recipe.

Also Glabb, i'm no expect on AG --> Extract Recipe Conversion but you might want to bump the specialties % up a bit given you'll probably get a lower

efficiency, i don't think that they directly corrospond like that.

Rob.


----------



## discoloop (8/7/09)

Those blackboard photos are pure gold! 

With regard to yeast, I'm not convinced US-05 is the best yeast for the Little Creatures range. While a neutral yeast it does have a very recognisable (sulphery?) flavour which is easy to pick in, say, SNPA, but I've never encountered in LC beers. Next time I have a go at something like Rogers, LCPA or LCBA I'm going to experiment with something like S-04 or Nottingham fermented cool...


----------



## glaab (8/7/09)

randyrob said:


> View attachment 28672
> 
> 
> Here's a photo of the hop / grain bill taken last time i visited Lc's in freo, it could be of some help for those that are trying to clone the recipe.
> ...



Beersmith did the conversion, I just entered the AG recipe


----------



## drsmurto (8/7/09)

The version i make is a mix of amarillo, nelson sauvin and cascade.

2.75 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 66.27 %
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 12.05 %
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 12.05 %
0.30 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 7.23 %
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (Bairds) (1100.0 EBC) Grain 2.41 %
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (30 min) Hops 15.0 IBU
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.00 %] (10 min) Hops 8.8 IBU
10.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (10 min) Hops 2.4 IBU
20.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (0 min) Hops -
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale

25L (75% efficiency)
OG 1.040
FG 1.016
ABV 3.1%
IBU 26
EBC 26

Mashed at 69, hence the higher than expected FG. i was aiming for a 3.8% beer but was still learning about mash temps and how much impact they have on FG. 

So its more of a light beer than a mid-strength if you want to label it!

i also liked the extra flavour resulting from no 60 min addition.


----------

